# JAN/FEB 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for all January and February 2WWers 

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support 

 Loads of love and luck 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

sammysmiles,30 Dec,IUI, 
Honeywitch,31 Dec,IUI, 
danalm,31 Dec,ICSI, 
topaz7,3 Jan,ICSI, 
jessamine,3 Jan,IVF, 
gerbera,4 Jan,IVF, 
Bree,16 Jan,, 
Fire Opal,20 Jan,Clom, 
Cybele,21 Jan,IVF, 
Lentil,21 Jan,Clom, 
Lisa16,24 Jan,IUI, 
mungo,25 Jan,IVF
Dona-Marie,28 Jan,IUI, 
Helenmarie,28 Jan,ICSI
jessfiveash,30 Jan,IVF, 
deliadoll,30 Jan,IUI, 
starfaith,30 Jan,
pinkcarys,31 Jan,IVF,
Jennie (Penguin),2 Feb,ICSI, 
bunagirl,2 Feb,IVF
Hope22,2 Feb,IVF
honeypieface,2 Feb,ICSI
DK,3 Feb,Clom,
bugsy2008,5 Feb,ICSI
cme,5 Feb,IVF
hopeful07,6 Feb,ICSI
Louise03,6 Feb,ICSI
Claireyfairy,6 Feb,IUI
laks,6 Feb,,
mandamae,6 Feb,ICSI
Emi-Lou T,6 Feb,IVF
jaimex,7 Feb,ICSI
Kathryne,Feb,IUI
kim78,10 Feb,IVF
suzy2204,12 Feb,ICSI
Züri,12 Feb,IVF/ICSI
kerry1,12 Feb,FET
chip1,13 Feb,,
SHARBARA,13 Feb,IVF
Lindsayhelen,14 Feb,IVF
wizard,Feb,IUI
clomid user,Feb,Clom
jakesmum,Feb,,




Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for not being around but i was a bit poorly and had to take some time out. I have lost track a little so if you could just post your test days and treatment and I can add your name to the list 

Many hugs to all those who have had BFNs over the last couple of weeks and sending much love and luck for 2009 

Many congratulations to those who have got longed for BFPs 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Cybele (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Lizzy,
IVF - 21st January
Cybele xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Cybele ~ thanks hun, welcome to the thread and loads of luck and  to you  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi lizzy hope your feeling better now!     

Im on clomid and test date so far is the 3rd of feb but will prob change once i have ov'd but my AF still due the 3rd! x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Morning Lizzyb - Hope you are OK.

My OTD is today but I can have irregular cycles and based on ov dates I would like to test on 21st so pls can you make that OTD for me? xxxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Lentil you know you should just give in and test lol   Good luck for the 21st hun, how many dpo are you? xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Morning DK - Hard to say really as I had ovulation signs from 31st Dec - 7th Jan   If I caught early I could test now if later then I prob need to wait - I may cave in yet!! I peaked according to cm around 3rd Jan so....v tempting. xx How are u sweety?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

lol lentil keep us posted,

Im ok starting to get pains in my overies already seems a lil early as i only on day 9 its noramlly from about cd11!

I need a lil advise please: Last month i messed up taking the clomid, ment to be cd2-6 but i took it cd2-8 took it on cd2 missed cd3 took 456 missed cd7 took cd 8, but when i went for my scan i had 3follies, 3 eggs 2 were great one was ok in size, lining was ok at 7.1... Didnt start getting any pains until about cd11,  This month i have took it normally, cd2-6, But started getting pain yest on cd8, i think im getting my hopes up but if i took it messed up and had great response does that mean il do better taking them correct or would it be worse im thinking better as it gives them 2 extra days to grow is that right or me hoping to much!

Thank you to anyone that wants to comment! xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks DK and Lentil......all done for you 

DK ~ hope those 2 extra days will do it for you hun  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Lizzy what do you think about thatxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

HI ya Lizzy

Can you add me to the list, testing on 20th Jan

i'm on 8dpo and last night we had   and i felt a little pain, not as bad as when ov but a def funny feeling a bit like he was pushing on some thing, is this a good sign    still got creamy lotion cm 

 for us all

fo


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

morning all
Im still in a little pain but i went shopping and spent DH money   to help me feel better 
OTD 28th Jan


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Donna hun sorry to hear your in pain, fingers crossed for this cycle for you!


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

my   is out the window today why is it when u get bad news all   disappears to cut a long story short I was getting DLA with which i got a car with and because i started work again i thought id do the right thing and tell them well it bit me in the   cause now im more mobile i dont need DLA 
why is it if u do the right thing u loose but then there r people out there that there is nothing wrong with them and they get everything life is so unfair so for rant 
 will be back i am going to make sure in no pain today 

  Everyone


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi donna hun thats  Aint it  bloody social, we had the same situation and there never helpful!        to them! How are you today hun? x


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Tested today and its a     

I know I am in a better position than some of you ladies as I already have my little boy. But because its worked once I had dared to dream I would get him a brother or sister and thought up names , the works!! I seem to have lost my teflon coating that I had when trying for the first one. It hurts. And we're broke!! love from Bree xx


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hello  
please can i join this thread?  
i'm on my first IVF and had my ET today so offically on my  

good news 2 embies are on board!!! woo hoo...  
both were grade 1 and had 5 cells in each, 
even got a scan pic...  looks like a tiny dot tho  

but the bad news none were frozen    they had to be grade 1 to be frozen and the rest were only 2 and 3's   and wouldnt have survived the freeze... 

so this is our only chance         

apart from a bit of tummy pain i'm good  

just the      now!   testing 30th jan


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

soz to hear it Bree  

Jess Great news hun, a long 2 weeks, can i ask how you found IVF as i've been told its not as bad as taking clomid,

fo


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hello fire opal
i was on clomid for 6 months and had terrible pains and toke tamoxifen too for 6 months and that was worse pains and menopause syptoms!  but all BFN's

IVF has been ok...no side efect from treatment really only the odd tummy pain but fine.. Ec & ET you expect to feel it but then they make you comfortable anyway..
i see your due to start soon GL and any questions ask  

Bree ~ so soory on your BFN


----------



## Cybele (Jul 23, 2008)

Bree, I'm so sorry about your result, I was praying it would work out this time too.  Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi bree hope its not a real BFN and your just testing to early!   for you!

Hope your all ok ladies! x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers jess, thats good to hear, 

I'm a bit scared about the whole thing really, 
I wish you all the   for a quick and happy 2 weeks    

fo


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Dont be scared fo hun everything will be ok....     for this clomid month though...

jessfiveash, Good luck in the   Hun, hope you end up with your    for you! X


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

heres a question for you all

why would these vein show up at night,   
just looked at my (.Y.) again   and there back  

Fo


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words of support. I am going to slink back to IM bumps and babies. But hopefully will be back here to check on your results and again when I go for my frosties in a couple of months. Wishing you all better luck than me.
love from Bree xx


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hello only on day 2 of my  
but just wondering if any one else is experencing nasuea  
also i only have to do a little sneeze and i'm almost weeing    it very embarrassing when i laugh or cough in public    but i dont seem to have much control!


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

hi everyone 
feeling a little more   not much but its coming back slowly
Sorry Bree about ur BFN


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bree ~ i'm sorry to see your news hun.....take care 

Hi everyone.....hope you are all having a good weekend  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello all

just wanted to ask a Q, i'm 10dpo and last night in bed a got 5 pains in about 30mins like sharp suddon shotting pains in my tummy, between my right hip and naval, today i feel a bit off and tummy feels better if i put a little pressure on it like a pillow.
Nips are tingling on and off but don't hurt if i press them,

I'm going made this month as have felt so odd,  
test sat am and bfn

fo


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

I would like to add myself to the list and say Hi. Am on day 9 of 2ww and have been told by dr not to test until day 15 (24th Jan) - feels like ages to go!!! On IUI cycle 2 and had cramping or dull ovary aches throughout (which I didn't have last time), but had no Cyclogest induced morning sickness, which I did for 4 days last time!!

I don't know whether to read these signs as positive or negative - knowing of course, that the nest thing to do is not read anything into them at all!!

Had row with DH yesterday that on reflection now was unnecessarily my fault (too emotional at moment) and woke with a cracking headache this am - both signs that AF is possibly on its way. It is due before test date so will just have to hold out bit longer (have managed not to touch a pee stick yet!!)
Lisa
xxxxxxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi lisa welcome  i see your also a fellow essex bird     Good luck for test day! xxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi DK

I am also on the Essex thread (somewhere!). Didn't see you there. Are you at Basildon or private? How is your tx going?
x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi lisa, i am under basildon hosp mr halloob, you? How are you hun?where are you in your cycle?treatment?

Im on clomid at the mo this is my 3rd month, 4th really but not allowed it one month so only 3rd lot of pills taken, Last month was the only month it had worked but sadly a    This month i just dont fill positive! Got a follie scan tomorow but dont thin there going be any eggies there, i just fill it, so far i have been right! Last month i said 3 and i had 3!   for feeling negitive!
xxxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm under Mr Haloob too (NHS funded). I did 6 cycles of Clomid (all BFN) and he moved me to IUI last year. I had a really good response to Clomid, so much so they reduced my dose to 25mg & 50mg on alternative days for one of the cycles as I nearly could have had triplets on one of the cycles!!! I do have a friend you had twins on her 2nd Clomid cycle!

IUI 1st cycle was Nov and BFN. Now on 2ww of 2nd cycle and the wait is agonsing!! All kinds of weird and wonderful things going on in my lower abdomen but just don't know if it is due to medication, AF on  her way or more positive news  

Due to test on Saturday but would usually get AF before then so will just have to wait and see!! 

Keep me posted how you get on with your scan. Lots of luck and bubbles!  
xxxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Have blown you lots of bubles hun, will dev keep you posted thank you! Tomorow about 1sh il let u know!

Good luck hun really and i hope u get to sat and get your well deserved news


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

All 
hope u r all good im getting a little pain well its more of a pulling in my stomach to pelvis bone and its driving me mad hoping these r all   signs on CD 17 and last month i only went 22 days and my test date isnt until the 28th


----------



## bundleofjoy (Nov 11, 2008)

good luck Dona-Marie   i`ve blown ya bubbles get ya to 7


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey donna my friend how are you lovely?     that the pain is a good sign a! x x x


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

so am i DK not in a good mood at moment my printer died on me    and ive had to rush to PC world to get a new one


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

O dear donna thats not a good thin hun is it! UMMM


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi All
Can I join you?
I have just had ET
It is done
I am home
We had one grade one/two and one grade two out of all our eggs (20 collected, 16 injected, 7 fertilised)
They are now floating around inside me after quite a traumatic transfer
The catheter bent back on itself
Now I am in bed with nutella, a banana, brazil nuts and a milkshake
Willing this to work x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Dona-Marie - hope pains are a good sign. I have been having similar and cramping , which I thought was good as I didn't have with last tx. However, got a sinking feeling this pm that AF on her way as pain back but feels more like AF pains that the other sort I have been experiencing. Lets hope we both get luvcky!?  

Hi Jennie - just wanted to wish you luck and hope you get over trauma of ET. Although, the food combination sounds fascinating, if somewhat sickly!!! 

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello everyone
Can I join in too.  Feeling low today,I have no symptoms except feeling very PMT and having slight AF pains on and off.  I'm trying to keep positive, but I have no signs that are different from my last 2 cycles.  With them I have got my AF 2 days before test date.  I'm trying to cling on to the fact that I've read on this site that people have had BFN and BFP cycles where they have felt the same.  
Fingers Crosses.  Good luck to everyone.
Tannie


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good luck mungo with the otd  lets   and be   for you! Keep us all posted wont you! Having af and pmt signs is sometimes a good sign to hun so dont get to upset will you! Keeep    for that beanie


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Mungo

The 2ww is such a crap time - know exactly how you feel, and you have been through so much more than me in the tx stakes. Stay positive - you never know for sure until the pee stick is done
xxxxxx


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello ladies.... Good evening to you all.....
I seem to have a few different pains than last time.....The day I had it done was really painful after about 3 hrs..... But then went... All been okay then today felt like it was pulling. Like an old scar stretching..... So hopefully thats a good sign....What will be will be....... Just have to hang in there lol....       
Hope you are all okay & that we make it to testing day xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

just wanted to ask, has anyone had really aching calf muscles, mine are really hurting, 

not so bloated today and only a few sharp pains

fo


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey there Fire Opal.... No I can't say I have but I remember those sharp shooting pains......... 
I'm not at all bloated this time around either.... well so far lol it has only been 3 days... Just chill out & relax put your feet up


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Fire Opal - I have never experienced aching calf muscles. Are you on any pessaries / medication that may be contributing to this?

Starfish - What is your test date?

Lisa
xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers star and lisa

thinking its lack of sleep, as i'm really tired at the mo, 
drinking lots of water at the mo, really enjoying it,  

fo


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

30th xxx


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Hiya, 
can i join you? am on day 5 post ET and OTD 28th Jan. Apart from very sore nipples (think is due to cyclogest as started pre ET) i have no other symptoms apart from slight AF pains on and off.
Have taken to the couch since ET, had acupuncture the day before transfer and am now drinking lots of water, eating brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice a glass daily!!! This may all sound a bit mad but am trying anything to make this work! if anyone else is doing anything different that could help please let me know. 
Helen xx


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hiya all  

well on day 4 now

feeling nasuea, tired and very sore boobs is this normal how are others feeling??  

keep dreaming to about having a bump   and then my DH catches me looking thro the argos catoluge looking at the baby section   i know i shouldnt but cant help it!

its only been 4 days and the 30th jan seems ages away


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Jess
A lot of the symptoms can be due to cyclogest, Are you on cyclogest or taking any form of progesterone?
The hospital told me its usually about day 6 post ET when implantation occurs but i guess its different for everyone depending upon what stages the embies are at when put back in.
This wait is sooo hard isnt it!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah, im on cyclogest pessaries twice aday morning & night......there a bit head doing but got to be done  
i havent really had any twiches as such but its still early days really


----------



## Cybele (Jul 23, 2008)

FireOpal,
Just thought I'd say good luck for testing tomorrow....   .  

I've had sharp pains in my calf too... am on progesterone pessaries 3 times per day at the moment.
Cybele xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers hun,

will test tmw but af could not come til wednesday 
 for a bfp

best go to bed really   for my temp to stay up

sweet dreams all
sleep well

fo


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

good luck fire opal       
i've given you bubbles for luck


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

And some more bubbles form me Fire Opal. Let us know how you get on
xxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Jess

I have exactly the same symptoms from the Cyclogest. Was told by nurse can give you symptoms of morning sickness. How cruel is that if you get a BFN at the end?!! Hope you feel better soon. Have a couple of pyjama days and rest luv!!
xxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Lizzy

Can you add me to list of testers please? Test date is 24th Jan

Thanks
xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

morning all

what the hell am i doing up this early,  
been awake since 5am and when dh got up at 6 i got up to as was so hungry i felt sick, have had tea and toast and still feel a bit off 

might go get a clearblue test later, see how i feel

hope you all had a good nights sleep  

fo


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

all

Good morning fo blimey your mad it im so knackered i cant wake up, typing now with my eyes shut lol, Blooming clomid!

Yes please do a clear blue today is otd aint it 

OOOOOOOOO so excited for you! Let us no wont you! x

So pleased over my scan result just got to wait for ovulation now, im normally a lil later at about 16/17/18 Today cd14 so any day really....

How is everyone today


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

Morning All

good luck those testing today   that u get ur  
has for me no   from me today on CD19 i think and normally only go 22 and i am getting AF sort of pain  not good today   been thrown out of window i cant seem to get it back i am normally a   person but its funny how something like this can really knock u down and how a strong person can get so weak the 28th seems a long way off


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

morning all  

i was hopping fire opal would give us the good news today    lets us know hun xx

well i've called in sick today   i have a stinking cold...sickly and a bad cough   and my DS is off too so we both poorly!

dona-marie hope you get ur BFP


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning donna love sorry to hear your feeling not so   this morning... Maybe the af signs though are a good thing  so dont be to disheartneded by it alot of people get period painsand still get  

Did you manage to get your new printer 

Jess hun sorry to hear your feeling poorly   for you and lil one! I to was hoping she would get her  still time yet though  x 

How is everyone else this morning? x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Donna i've been getting waves of af pains for the last 4 days, hang in there hun

Jess   soz to hear ya not feeling well, snuggle up with dh and keep warm

going to walk the dogs in a bit and going to get a buy a test so i'll keep ya posted

feeling a bit nervous now, 

fo


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

* DK * Yes i got a new printer just got to learn how to use it  technolgy today is harder than it was

* Jess * sorry to hear u ave the flu still getting over mine and ive had it since xmas and i cant seem to get rid of it

* Fire Opal * Good luck on ur test


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Oooh, DK - Great news about your scan hun! They are great results, what are you doing on here? Go and get busy  

Dona Marie - Lots of    honey, dont let it fade just yet. I have got my eye on you  

Jess - So sorry you feel bad today but good for you having a day off. Have lots of rest and sooo much luck for test day.

So sorry for butting in but as you 3 are my buddies I have been lurking for two weeks  

xxxxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Glad to hear you got your printer donna i agree though they a nightmare no so hard to figure out lol!   the makers!

Hey sammy my lovley hows you and that beanie hope your resting and keeping it warm! We had it twice yest and will have it when dh home from work and tonight  I think i may ov tomorow so will do it in the morning and night tomorow  Im cd 14 today but i dont normally ov til about 16/17/18 and been getting terrible pains but - on opk!  i hope i ov! x x x


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

thats not nice lurking   hope u and bean r ok i am trying to get   back honest


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi *Lisa* ~ welcome to the thread.......i've added you to the list. Lots of luck  

*Jennie* ~ welcome to you too hun.....what day do you test?  

Hi *Tannie, Starfaith and Helen* ~ welcome to you all  

*FO* ~        for your test today hun 

Hi *Sammy* 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey lizzy hun how are you? x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

It does sound a bit perverted doesnt it? Lurking around corners   I am crossing my fingers and toes for you xx

DK - Whenever we went for a scan and had great news, DH and I never felt like doing it. How bizarre, it was almost like I refused to have sex when they said we had to. No wonder we never got a BFP  

Hi Lizzy, are you feeling better?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ok thanks hun although i've eaten too much lunch  

How are you getting on? Hope you get that + on your opt soon  

xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Lol its good to eat umm i just had sandwich and crisps o and a flake lol ummmmmmmmmmm Sod the diet i can diet once i had the nipper, blame it on the clomid the weight gain  

Glad your feeling well   for you, i so hope i get that + soon last month was on cd 16 and month before that cd 17 so should be anyday really! Il get the clearblue out tomorow  x x x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Thanks for adding me to the list Lizzie. Still getting bad AF pains but no other definite signs yet. Will keep you posted although test date ain't till Saturday. Gut feeling is IUI hasn't worked but we will see. Am trying to stay  , which is impossible on 4 hours kip! Could not sleep for wondering if AF coming or not,nodded off at 1.30am,  then up at 5.30am for pessary before going to work!! Last week you couldn't have shifted me out of my pit!! One extreme to another! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*DK* ~ thanks hun, benefit of being poorly is i lost over a stone so I don't feel guilty about stuffing myself 

*Lisa* ~ aw hope you get a bit more sleep tonight......i'd be falling asleep at work if i only got 4 hours 

How's everyone else today, very quiet on here although it always is a bit in Jan 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone
Lizzy - My test day is 2nd Feb
I am only on day 2 of 2ww and I am already convinced that it is not going to work
I am really struggling with positivity
I have dull pains but no bleeding thus far
Just scared of the unknown  I guess


----------



## bunagirl (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Lizzy please could you put me on the list.  
My test date is 2nd of Feb.  I'm on day 2 of my 2ww and no signs as yet, apart from a couple of twinges, probably where the catheter went in.  I have had DE/IVF at IM in Barcelona.  Who, so far have been great.
Many thanks
Bunagirl.


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning ladies

Feel a bit better this am following a respectable 8 hours sleep!! No sign of AF still - fingers crossed doesn't arrive!!

Hope you all have a good day
xxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good luck to Cybele & Lentil for tests today

Fire opal - did you do your test? Any news luv?
xxxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello all

tested yest and today BFN  

  had mild af pains in bed last night, temp still the same, slept til 10 again, 12 hrs sleep  
TMI lay there thinking oh no af is here as could feel some thing running out went to the loo and it was loads of creamy white lotion CM yuk, 
so hungry making me feel sick, had toast but still feeling icky, 

glad i'm having my thyroid checked again in feb as worried that its gone more underactive, as so tired all the time no engery and eating loads, 

hope ya all ok   to all, soz no personals as just not in the mood 

fo


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Fo love still could be time so dont give up hope yet ok!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

fire opal sorry on your BFN


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

hi all

Fire opal, am so sorry you got a BFN, take care of your self and get lots of hugs from DH 

Jennie, i too am finding it difficult staying positive, i am on day 7 and am feeling very low. Cant stop thinking could this be PMT?? bawled my eyes out last night to DH coz i saw the tinest fleck of brown blood after going to the loo (TMI sorry) not bleeding but am convinced it will start soon. Need lots of  
Good luck to anyone testing today, am thinking of you all 
Helen x


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

sorry about ur   fire opal 
Good luck to all those testing today 
has for me Feeling a little more   that is because i had a dream that my mum was still alive and we where sat talking about it all and how i was feeling and she gave me a huge hug and i woke up and felt happy and more


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello ladies  

I wonder if i can join you ?

Im really quite excited about being here as ive often 'stalked' the thread dreaming of getting here, now im here im bloomin terrified 

We had our transfer today and we have 2 x 1.5 garde embies on board      grow little embies !
The egg transfer went really smoothly which we were so pleased about. The clinic recommends 16 days post transfer for test so here i am officially on a 16 day wait   (16dw  ) .

sorry fire opal to hear you news hon   

DK i recognise you from WWB thread hello   

look forward to getting to know you and sending     for all of us 

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey  Hopeful yes hun i remember you from wwb    Welcome to this thread hun!

Good luck with your 2wwe(16dw)lol..... Lets     for your  

Good afternoon donna lovely hope your ok today! X


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

welcome to the mad house hopeful07 hope u dont go to 

* DK * Morning doing a little better than yesterday


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

I love the pic of you and dh donna you both look lovley and so happy  x x Glad you feeling a lil better! x X


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, Fire opal - am so sorry for your BFN. Hope you are okay. Has AF arrived yet? 

Hi to Hopeful and welcome - good luck with your long 2ww!!


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

thankyou DK still got the dress tried it on not so long back and it was too small    married life must agree with me i think


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls hope you are all well, i started first af since icsi bfn last month she was 2 days late so thats not bad, anyway i am on day 3 and my doctor has asked that i have all these tests done FSH, LH, PROLACTIN, OESTRADIOL, THYROID, PROGESTERONE, now when i saw him tonight he booked me in for them tomorrow morning, now i was toild it had to be day 3 and it will be day 4 do you think this will be ok my cycles are every 26 days and i alway ov around day 9 to 11, he has also said to have a progesterone test done at 7dpo.ASny help would be good thanks.x.


----------



## Cybele (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello all,

Fire Opal, am so sorry that you got a BFN.   

Hello to DK, Hopeful, Dona-Marie, Lisa 16, Joscrivs, Jess, HelenMarie and everyone else enduring the 2ww!

Well, I tested this morning and it is a   - can't believe it!  We're not really celebrating yet - I think I'll relax if I manage to get to 12 weeks for the first time  

Love to everyone,
Cybele xxx


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

cybele


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

That's really good news Cybele.  My thoughts are with you for getting to that 1st scan. Rest and look after yourself - better still, get DH to do that!!

Good luck  
xxxxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Cybele hun huge congrats  thats fantastic news!                                         
Yay im so happy for you! X


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

oh thats fantastic news     cyble so many congrats to you hon well done !

love hopeful x


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Cybelle, congratulations, fantastic news


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Well done Cybelle
It is good to hear some positive news
I am 4dp3dt
I am not sure what is going on
Woke up with a bloody nose this morning which was not very nice
Don't really have any symptomns apart from pain in my lower back that feels like I've pulled something and a bit of cramping
Wish I knew something x 
Congratulations to Cybelle again x


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

hello everyone
I just got my period.  I knew it was coming, but was hoping and praying that it wouldn't.  Maybe I need to face facts that I've got rubbish eggs.
Good luck to everyone else.
Tannie


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

O mungo love im so sorry to hear of your news!!!!        for you!  x x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Mungo. I am so sad to hear your news.  
Thinking of you x


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

Mungo so sorry AF arrived she can be a bit of a b***h when she wants  

Congrats Cybelle on ur  

 everyone hope u r all not going too mad into my final week and ive got really sore (.Y.) and i am peeing for england these r what i get when AF due      its not but my (.Y.) r a little sore than normal Why is Mother Nature nasty like this


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

oh mungo

so so sorry to hear you have had a BFN take cae and massive    

love Hopeful xx


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi ladies can i join u please?

i no im a bit early yet but had e/c today and e/t is on saturday. I got 4 eggs today so   they do their job tonite and get jiggy ha.

i no i have been through this before but my memory is not so good so any advice really on what to do would be really apprecitated, thanks.

Louise xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies sorry i not posted much today been feeling really down and low! Aint stopped crying all day! x   x


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

oh DK hon - does it feel hormonal or have things just got too much ? Some days can be like this and tomorrow will be a better day im sure. This is such an emotional roller coaster that you just hang on for dear life eh. Talk about how you feel here, thats what its for and if we can help we will. No doubt we will all have bad days too and need you just the same big hugs    

Hi Louise another WWB ! we will all be making our way over here gradually   . Lots of luck and positive vibes for your phone call from the embryologist tomorrow.

Hi Jennie - you symptom checking too - its hard not to huh  


hello to all the girls - will take me a couple of days to get everyones names etc so bear with me !

I have a cold  and have been sneezing loads - am hoping our two embies have survived the massive sneezes   

ta ra for now 

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Aw hopeful that is so sweet of you to say thank you huni....I think its abit of both you no! Just fed up of all this ttc and want my  now! x  How are you apart from your cold? x x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mungo - so sorry to hear your news - have a feeling I will be joining you tomorrow. Take care of yourself.x

DK - Hope you feel a bit better after a good night's sleep. I have had a good   in the car on the way home and when I got in but think it is PMT related (rather than stress) as have the accompanying facial zits to tell me AF approaching. Just started with chronic lower abdo pains so off to bed with heat pad, DH & a film

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all keeping well and not feeling too down with the 2ww.
xxxx


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just wondering if I can join you?  I had EC yesterday and am provisionally booked in for ET on Saturday (if all looks good tho they may let them go to blasts) I had 15 eggs collected and out of 15 injected, 9 have fertilised normally.

Good luck to everyone else

Suzy
xxx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Please may I join you before I drive my cycle buddies mad?  (Hi Louise! ) I've had my first round of IVF and am 8 days past egg collection and had one blast transfered on Tuesday. My OTD is 31st January, just 9 more getting ups. 

I'm already analysing even though I promised myself I wouldn't. I've not really had any pain since ET but have been very sore and crampy today. All my cycle buddies have said that's normal after having EC and ET, but is it normal to not have any cramps and for them to develope on day 8?   The other thing I wanted to ask is if you don't get an implantation bleed, how likely is it that you are going toget a BFP? Do you need to get one?

See why I'm worried about driving my cycle buddies nuts? I wish I had a crystal ball. 
Sending love to you all.
xxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

DK i know how you feel hon ! aghhhhhhhgggggrrrr! let it out i say   its ok to feel angry, frustrated and overwhelmed  thats what makes us human  . my cold is getting better i think - thanks x

Pink Carys - I remember you from somewhere - were you/are you a festive fairy ? bleeding/show isnt essential for implantation hon - theres some good infor at the top of the 2ww board put together you might want to have a look at i found it really helpful     for 31st coming around quickly for you.

hello Suzy - welcome ! good luck for sat hon. you have a great fertilisation rate 

hello to Mungo, Lisa, louise, Donna Marie, Jennie, cybelle and to anyone i may have missed  

love hopeful xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Lisa, hopeful thank you ladies, well i had a sleep, well if u could call it that, god i fill worse  its like 7am and im   been up since 6thinking dh might give me some but nope  Didnt have any  yesterday either at all, god im so scared not done it enough! Cant beleieve how bad i fill, wish i could shake this off! x x 

How is everyone this am! x x


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

oh DK hon you sound so upset      
I wonder if the pressure of the situation is contributing to how you feel ? and now it sounds like your worried that you have not done enough bms - i remember the exact pressure s on clomid. Im sure DH hates to see you so stressed and upset, and this will probably be impacting his urges as it were. Lets face it we only swing from the lampshades as it were when we feel good about ourselves and feel happy 

Clomid is great in one sense as it puts you in the driving seat as it were, but in the driving seat can bring about more pressure. Im sure you ve done what you can, you can only do that. There is next month too if this one doesnt work out. I recall feeling similarly to you. How about you dress up nice and put a nice meal together for DH tonight ? it might give you something else to think about and no doubt a smile for DH too  la la la la la too much information      

keep posting chick   it will all work out  

love hopeful xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Hopefull. Yes, I was a festive fairy until I got that horrid virus and they delayed me for a month. Thanks for the reassurance. It feels like I'm searching for some sort of sign it's worked. 

DK - Hello    I don't know you and your circumstances but you sound so upset. Don't put so much pressure on yourself hunny. 

xxx


----------



## Cybele (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello all,
Thank you for all the congrats on the BFP - it's lovely to know that everyone is rooting for you.  Especially DK's - definitely the most colourful!!

Mungo, sorry you got a bfn, but don't give up hope yet..   

DK, I agree with hopeful, sounds like the pressure of having to have bms is really having the opposite effect, sorry you are so stressed.     Maybe you could try and find something that might help you to relax and take your mind off it for a little while??

Jennie, your lower back pain and cramping sound like very positive signs   .  My symptoms this time were AF like pains, and a very, very tiny amount of brown blood a couple of days before testing.  But since I was on progesterone pessaries and cyclogest patches, it's very difficult to separate the side effects of those with any symptoms at all!

Hello to Jess, Lisa16, helenMarie, Jennie, DonaMarie, Louise03, hopeful, Suzy2204 and everyone else.  Good luck on your 2ww and keep away from the pee stick  !!

Lots of love
Cybele xxx


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello everyone
Thankyou for all your kind messages- I'm so upset, but will try again.  Good luck to everyone waiting and congratulations to the BFP's.
Cybele - congratualtions, I noticed that you had donor eggs and live in Oxfordshire too - where did you go for them?
Tannie


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

*FOR DK *

bought two HPT and im so tempted to use them has im so sure AF is knocking


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Aw        Donna lovely thank you so much! i need a hug, big time! xx did you crack and do hpt? where are you in your cycle?xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*FO* ~  many hugs hun, sorry to see your news 

*Tannie* ~ oh hun, i'm so sorry 

Thanks *Jennie* ~ sending you lot of positive vibes  

Hi *Bunagirl* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you  

Hi *Hopeful* ~ welcome to you too....you've got a long wait!!  

*Louise and Suzy* ~ welcome and lots of luck for ETs  

*Joscrivs* ~ have you tried asking on Peer Support....you may get some help there 

Hi *Pinkcarys* ~ don't think anything is normal!! There's been all sorts of symptoms (or lack of) on here and people get BFPs with anything.....lots of luck  

*DK* ~ just a big 

*Hi Helen, Lisa and Jess* ~ hope you are all doing ok 

*Dona* (((hugs))) what a lovely dream about your Mum.....that must have been so comforting. I went through IF without my Mum too and it's really hard.....take care hun xx

*Cybele* ~ congratulations......fab, fab news 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Dk - Hope you are feeling a bit better. Have done the Clomid thing and the pressure you both feel under to perform on demand is awful. Please don't get upset easier said than done - I know
x

Did a test this am and got  - but expected it and then AF arrived this pm - just to add insult to injury (I still was hoping pregnancy hormone levels hadn't been detected yet!). Was awake at 4am and shouldn't have gone to work as PMT was shocking & definitely got a hold of me today - cried a few times in the toilets! 

Will keep checking on your progress and will rejoin the 2ww club when final IUI starts at end of Feb

Hope you all get better results than moi!
xxxxxx


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi ladies

well had my e/t done got 2 lovely embies bk inside me where i hope they'll stay for a while !! So im officially PUPO from now on!! im resting from now on. e/t went alot better than last time and didn't hurt at all so was wel pleased.

TEST DATE IS....... 6TH FEB!!!! the hospital has given us a pack of 2 tests so fingers crossed now that they stick with hus come on embies get cosy in there and stay with me!!!        

Louise xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey lisa thanks for asking after me! Feeling a lil better but not much very downa nd weepy! im very sorry that your af arrived!    

Louise03, thats nice of your clinic to give you tests wish mine did lol! Good luck with everything!xx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

oh Lisa im sorry hon big hugs to you   damn the wicked witch that is AF. Wishing you lots of luck and positive vibes for your iui treatment

DK good to hear your feeling a bit better - i bet its the clomid and the hormone changes DH thought i was a psycho on it     

Louise good to hear transfer went smoothly we are testing the same day  gosh its a long way away isnt it. 

Am feeling quite emotional today, just dont know what to do with myself   Keep thinking every little thing i do may harm the embies   will have to find some distraction. Ive got another 12 days of this  

hope everyone else is ok

love hopeful xx


----------



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello


----------



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi every-one  

I've just read your posts and would like to joing your thread if that's ok. I'm new to this so hope this is what you do!
I'm currently on day 6 of the 2ww. I've just had a FET following a negative ICSI cycle in September (my first one after TTC for 5 years). Two on board, one 4 cell and one 3 cell, both good quality. I'm trying to stay   but aches in my stomach feel very much like early AF signs. 

My husband has high morphology and poor swimmers, I am relatively ok, just a bit high FSH, readings of 11.2 and 9.9 last year.

Look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi ladies

wonder if anyone is intrested in going on the 2ww chat? we can compare notes etc be nice to chat, if anyones does look forward to seeing u

Louise xx


----------



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

Where do you go for the 2 week chat? xx


----------



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

Don't worry, I found out but my computer won't allow me to access it, so nevermind!!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Not in a chatty mood but wanted to let you all no im thinikng of you! x x


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello Ladies!

Can I be added onto your list please! ClaireyFairy, IUI, Test Day 6th of Feb.

So I had my 1st IUI yesterday (Friday) scan showed 2 follies 21mm & 25mm, Linning was 10.7 and 85million little men set free inside me! So no excuses for it not to work! It must work, it has to work and it is going to work! Keeping a very good PMA!

x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Just a quick Hello to all  

update, BFN this am, no af, no spotting just v little off colour cm  

but not getting hopes up as went up to 21 dpo in Aug and Oct, so just got to wait

much love to all and some BFP soon    

Fo


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Good morning ladies  

FO - I'm so sorry you got a BFN. If your AF doesn't show, test again. Here's hoping.  

Clairey Fairy - Hello!  I like your PMA. I might need to borrow some as mine comes then just dissapears without a word. I'm 25 so close to your age and I keep thinking that I shouldn't have made any eggs (high FSH) but I did, my fallopian tubes are blocked but we've got over that hurdle with IVF, so all that's left is the bit I should be able to do. Especially as everyone keeps saying I'm "sooooo young"!  I hope this works out for you.

DK -      

HoneyPie - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. It's maddening this 2WW. 

Right, I'm off to church - got some heavy duty praying to do!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Morning ladies! How are we all this sunday morning?

pink thanks for the hugs and wishes! Means alot! x x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning all
whats going on in my womb ?

temp has gone up this am  had a v small streek of red when i got up, TMI put a tampon up there to check but just creamy cm 

what the hell is going on, faint af pain just now but not blotted, which normally get
don't get ya hopes up gals, as did test yest and got a BFN so i'm NOT letting my self get excited

hope you all have a fab sunday, no personals as haven't read other pages yet will do in a bit and be back

fo


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

yes i cracked dk tested this morning day 11 and got a  yes i am 3 days early i think deep in my heart i know its not worked again i might do test OTD which is wednesday but im on CD24 and for the last 2 attempts i went 27 days but last month i took off and only went 22


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Afternoon fo love i have replied to you via the other thread!

Donna dont be to upset will you, its still early and you never no!  Keep          or else      x


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

i wil try and   but with my luck at the moment i think it will stay a


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well. Thanks for words of support following my BFN - good luck to those of you still waiting
xxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello lovely Ladies  

I managed to post earlier in the wrong place    after answer to Aly i got carried away  

welcome to the mad thread honeypieface   great name by the way  and good luck 

Dona M - hon lots of people test neg even the day before test date hon am     for you.

DK - how are you feeling hon ?

Lisa how are you doing  ?

Fire Opal  you never know hon am    for you  

Pinkcarys hope your prayers come true  i know exactly what you mean about the comings and goings of PMA !!!!!! 

Hi Clairey fairy   good PMA we need some tips !!!!

Louise how you feeling hon ?

I still have a bit of pain from EC (last mon) some times it catches my breath even - anyone else experienced this ?

Hope all the 2ww ladies are hanging on in there and group     all round 

Love Hopeful x

oh Lizzy do you think i should have icsi on my list - have changed my profile as i think having ivf/icsi on it was misleading for others that maybe in same situ with male factors  - what do you think ? im prob rambling now !!!!!


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

told u i want that lucky AF arrived this afternoon i am heart broken in tears while i write this i think is about time i started to realise i cant have children well thats what im thinking at the moment dont think im strong enuff to do IVF but i will keep informed has ive got abouth 3 months to make up my mind 
Hope All Your Dreams Come True


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

oh Donna-Marie -     I am so very very sorry. Take some time to heal before making decisions hon. One day it will be your turn xxxxxx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Dona, so sorry hunny.


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Donna hun im so sorry that your af has arrived and the treatment has not worked again  if you need to talk im here! x x  

Hope everyone is ok!

Hopful im ok thanks lovely in bit pain still like af cramps and had lil spotting just now but that could be due to having sex this morning! Watching a film chilling with dh and jack! "Meet the robinsons" , its good


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi ladies

Donna so sorry to here that u take care 

anyone been getting any signs yet?

this 2ww is driving me mad already argh im fed up of it. im resting as much as possible as directed by my consultant and by dh. Had terrible nite sleep last nite woke up with really bad bk ache which i never had last tiem, also got very sore boobies already and twinges in my tummy, Im also constantly weeing feels like something pushing on my bladder  could i be going crazy and be imagining things? aurely cant get signs already  how am i gonna cope with nearly 2 wks to go!!!

Hope everyone is doing ok and taking it easy

Louise xx


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, just joining in and saying   

Am back to work tomorrow and really hoping that keeps me distracted from thinking about my PG test next Monday. 

I'm feeling pretty positive and so is DH.

Anyway good luck everyone - wishing you all  a    

A xx


----------



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

HI

Yes I am getting signs. Very sore boobs!!! But think that's prob due to pessaries and get them when due AF on a normal cycle so not reading into that. I have an awful headache from the HRT (I'm on a frozen cycle), I even took a paracetamol today which I felt bad about, but only took the pain away for a few hours. Dull ache in my belly so feels like AF is on it's way  . I am due to be tested next Sat so only 1 week to go, I've not even booked in for my blood test 'cos I'll know by then if it's worked or not!!! I will do nearer the time, but they're not open on Sat so will wait until Monday 2nd Feb.

I'm working tomorrow but I don't mind, I want my mind to be taken off this. If it has worked they should have implanted yesterday, no twinges, again just dull ache so not  . Hope you're all ok, sending lots of  . xxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

louise im with you hon - terrible back ache and lower abdo pains - am putting it down to egg collection ? dont know if its meant to still be hurting ? Also am wee ing loads inc in thenight but i suspect this is the cyclogest   just to confuse things further  
    hopefully it means something     

love hopeful xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Hopeful (& all ladies)

Have had a crap weekend and been really down - can't face work today and have already been upset this morning. Need to spend the day trying to sort my head out and get back on with the next cycle! Will be okay in few days
xxxxxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

oh Lisa    

you are bound to feel like this more     why dont you give your self a couple of days off if you feel that you need them. Some people want to go into work as find it easier having mind off it others need some time out. You must do what feels right for you at the moment and dont feel bad about it

Looks like you ve started thinking about next cycle which again for some people is helpful as can give them some focus and a new found positivity. 

Course you ll be ok but for now it sounds like you need to give yourself some tlc and we ll be here to offer some too  

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hello all  
havent posted for a short while..been holding off in case i get tempted to test!
well 4 days left!  i've shocked my self that i haven't done a test yet!

not really feeling any signs now..not sure what i'm supose to be expecting really but so far no syptoms of AF thank goddness      
my boobs were sore but not so much now...if fact i feel quite normal   if thats possible   

everyones been busy!! 

fo~ sorry   
dona~   lets hope it changes to a BFP
lisa~  sorry  
honey  & hopefull    GL

        to all that ive missed


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

all over for me  

Af has turned up, after 5 days of af pains and a 20 dpo cycle, 

cheers for all ya support

Much love

Fo


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Lisa* ~ really sorry you got a BFN hun.....take care and lots of luck for your next cycle 

*FO* 

*Dona* ~ hope it turns around for you. Aw hun, just seen your other post....so, so sorry 

*Honeypieface* ~ hi there and welcome to the 2ww  What day do you test....oh, don't worry i've just seen it  

Hi *Clairyfairy* ~ welcome to you too.....keep up that PMA  

*Hope22* ~ hope work is going ok today.....good luck for Monday  

*Hopeful* ~ all changed for you 

*Louise* ~ well done for your ET and good luck for those embies  

*Pinkcarys and Jess* ~ hope you are both doing ok today 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Fo lovely i have posted to you on the other thread! So sorry      

5dpo today for me no news really, been having werid cramps and af pains now for 2days, tiny amount of pink stain my knicks but toher than that nothing! x x

hope everyone is well! x x


----------



## bugsy2008 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi all,

can i join this thread? I had my treatment in Norway and had ET on Friday (23rd Jan). They've told me to test on the 5th of Feb which is ages away i don't know how i'm going to survive. Also about 4 to 5 hours after ET i noticed a tiny blood clot as i wiped myself, that's all, no other kind of blood since then at all and i'm sooo worried that that might have been the embryo('s), can this happen so soon? 

(


Bugsy


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

though im no longer on 2ww i just thought id pop in and wish u all luck   that u all get ur dreams


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa have PM d you back hon big big    

Bugsy - welcome to the craziest wait of your life    but we survive it - or so im told !!! its all such a worry isnt it. As far as i know with the transfer they place them just in the right place. The nurse informed me it wasnt possible for them to fall out and even when i worried myself silly about the fact i was sneezing i was reasurred that it is like putting cereal in honey. What you my have experienced is after effects of egg collection ? I would call the clinic if your worried though as sometimes its just enough to put your mind at ease.

Donna thanks for lovely wishes    take care and good luck.

DK we are both serial symptom watchers 


FO - sorry to hear your AF turned up  - good luck for next cycle 

Jess good for you for keeping away from the pee sticks. I am going to buy mine the night before testing to keep me away !!!! not long for you to go now  

Honeypieface - headaches still bad ?

Hope22 - hope work has distracted you well

Hello Louise - my symptoms same as yours remain ! 

Hi ClaireyFairy  

Thanks Lizzy for updating the list - im suprised you were able to understand me when i read the post back    can i blambe it on the hormones !!!!

backache and abdo pain still am praying is a positive sign      

ta ra for now 

Love Hopefulxx


----------



## cme (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi, 

May I join this thread? 

I've just started IVF and had my ET on 21st Jan at ACU and now in 2WW, taking the test on 5th Feb. Until yesterday I was feeling really positive and now I'm really worried it hasn't worked. I know that part of it is due to all the hormones I'm taking, but that's logic talking and I don't feel logical, just weepy. 

Fingers crossed to everyone who is in the 2WW. I'm sending you all lots and lots    

xxx CME


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

welcome cme

I live on here at the moment as am off work   

You ve come to the right place - i think we are all feeling exactly as you write - with PMA here one minute gone the next. Thats the thing when emotions are attached - logic goes out the window . Distraction and FF seems to keep me just about sane  

Good Luck 

Love Hopeful x


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Ladies!  

3 days gone, 11 to go! I think the time is going to fly by for me! Woohoo!  

Well yesterday I had stinging nipples and today they look different! Or maybe I'm just going crazy?!   I'm also extremely bloated - cant fit into any of my jeans   !

Hope your all hangin in there! Keep up the     or else  

 s,   s and   to all! And lots of


----------



## bugsy2008 (Aug 5, 2008)

HIi CME - our test date is the same, let's hope we both get to test on the date and it's positive! I am all over the place, can't go a min without thinking.... This is far worse than the whole treatment. Anyway good luck to you and everyone else on this thread.

bugsy XX


----------



## cme (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Hopeful. You're right having FF definitely helps. DP is wonderfully supportive and kind, but he can't truly understand. Also I don't want every conversation with him to be about TTC/IVF, there's got to be some romance and excitement left. 

I decided to take this week off, to rest and ensure I've done everything I can to get a BFP. 

Hi Bugsy - It's good to know that someone else is on the same timeline as me.   Fingers crossed for both of us. Please let me know how you are getting on and if there's anything I can do to support you.  

Good luck everyone on this thread.   I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for all of you.    

xxx CME


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Help! I think I'm going mad!!!!!!       At work I noticed my nipples were itchy and since getting home I can't stop lifting my top and presenting my nipples to OH who has been studying them and come to the conclusion that they are definately looking weird. For a start the top half is a lot darker than the bottom half of the areole. Please, somebody say that nipples itching and changing colour is a sign of an impending BFP? Or is it the light? Or wishful thinking? Or am I nuts

Please tell me this madness will be over. I'm convinced I'm pregnant. No, actually I'm definately not, or maybe I am? But I'm definately not, actually I definately am!     ARGH!!!! Please tell me that if nothing else, this lunacy is par for the course for 2WWers?

I'm the kind of person who is really sugestible so the itchy nipples could just be my mind playing tricks. Oh well, four work days left.

Love to everyone else - Hope you're not also going nuts, well, unless its to make me feel better that I'm not on my own!
xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

lol o bless ya pink woo hoo only 5days til testing then you will no for dev    for you for OTD x x


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi everyone! Well I went back to work today and it was a welcome distraction   however one of my bosses had been a bit funny recently and took me aside today to tell me that shes 10 weeks PG.... I didnt feel the usual upset that I normally do though and didnt have to force a 'oh I'm so pleased for you' smile as I genuinely was chuffed for her   I was a little annoyed though as she had let it slip to a couple of the girls in the office that I am having IVF just now. They knew it was on the cards but I had been trying to keep it quiet. Oh well I've no choice but to go with it!    

I had some twinges on the bus tonight and my boobs have been really sore although my nipples are painful tonight which makes me think maybe I'm just getting my hopes up and its PMT symptoms instead.....  I'm a bit lost with when AF would arrive   would it still be around the same day of my cycle (I'm a regular 28 day) and was on a short protocol.  

Babydust to everyone    

Aly xx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Pinkcarys - Itchy nip-nips IS a sign of pregnancy! So fingers crossed for you! I can asure you that your not the only one who is nuts, yesterday I was sure that the inner bit (don't know technical work!) of my nipple had changed colour and got alot bigger than usual! 
Best of Luck
x


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hello

well my AF has arrived      im gutted 
cant bring my self to do a test

its only light but more than spotting..is there still a chance any one get a BFP with bleeding??

its a omen as in the past when ever i buy a test aF arrives its as if my body knows


----------



## cme (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Jess, 

Oh I'm sorry.  

I don't know if its possible to still get a BFP. I suppose the only way to find out is to do a test. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed.  

xxx CME


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi jess love sorry to hear your af turned up           

On a more   note, i belled every 6weeks with jack so please do a test its not to late, unless there is loads and loads of red blood then i would say sorry but if its lil bit even lil red blood then there is still hope! Do a test hun! x x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning all

Please can I join this thread I am going for my 3rd and final IUI tomorrow took my trigger shot 12am last night.  I am   that it will work this time.

Lots of love to everyone

Kat xx


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi 
Kat - wishing you lots of luck for your IUI tomorrow   
Jess - sorry to hear you have been bleeding. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that its not AF  
Pinkcarys - sounds promising....  

Well I'm finding this really difficult now. Even work isnt distracting me and I haev still got until Monday to wait   I was so grumpy this morning. Dont know if thats the side effects of the pessaries, hormones or PMS? This feels like torture! 

Aly xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks Aly - I really to   that it will be 1st time lucky for you lovely xx


----------



## laks (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi all

im a newcomer to this section, i wil be having my test on feb 6th, so still have some time to go yet, its abit frustrating, i would love to see all that is occuring in my belly.  

till next time

ciao


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello girls

Jess  - hon so sorry to hear you have has some bleeding is it much ? if its only a little it could be late implantation - like DK says though may not necessarily mean a negative hon am really   that it works out good for you .   

Laks - we have the same test date ! welcome what treatment did you have ? yes we have another 10 days to go   

Aly add a touch of stress, hormones and drugs and who can blambe us for being a bit tetchy eh ! This wait is a struggle isnt it. 

hello Kat welcome aboard hon  

Louise how you going ?

Pinkcarys - your post sums up the 2ww well !

Hello to all the lovely ladies of the 2ww 

strength and honour soldiers !!!!!!

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Hopeful - Thanks ever so much, I am getting a little nervous now, I know I shouldn't be I mean I've done this twice before   roll on 1pm tomorrow    I really to   that your treatment works lovely xx


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi all hope everyone doing ok?

hopeful - still got same symptoms, bk ache wont budge tried sleeping in different postions but making no difference, dh been giving me nice massage heehee. Time is going slow just want test date to come now.
hows u?

Louise xx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

am hanging on in there .................gosh its dragging agggghhhh

ive decided not to buy a test until next thurs - day before otd - that will keep me away from the peesticks !!!!

abdo pain pretty much gone with some occasional twinges back ache hardly there ether now - wonder if was something to do with my position of EC ? oh the dignity of it all !!!! not sure am missing them now  

this wait is dragging !


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi,

Well, I am officailly on 2ww. Had 2 blasts transferred yesterday and OTD is 12th Feb
Good luck to everyone else whatever stage you are at in treatment.

Love Suzy xxx


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Pinkcarys and all

Had to reply - your post cracked me up. You just described me to a tee! Not the nipple part although my nipples are a little sore but only because I'm tugging them left right and centre to check if they're sore but more because of the I definitely AM, I'm definitely not part. So rest assured you are not alone in your lunacy.

I've been sweating my pj's off in bed for the last few nights, had a bloody nose (good signs?) and been feeling pretty confident that I had done it this time. But now I'm not so sure :-( Sore tummy now and good feeling gone!

Jess, I totally sympathise as I've had spotting today too. Sorry for TMI but it's like a hint of pink diluted with water, not a brown smear like I normally get at the beginning of AF so I'm not sure - anyone know what this could mean? Also had stabby pains and a burning sensation in my tummy. Promised myself I wouldn't over analyse this time!

Like you Jess as soon as I do a HPT my AF comes so I think I've jinxed myself. I even think I jinx myself by talking about it but I can't help it! Hopefully it'll just be implantation bleeding for both of us?

I want one of those sleep capsuals that Sigorney Weaver comes home in in Alien. The 2ww is sending me doolally.

Deliadoll
x


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi girls, can I join you please? I had 2 grade 2 embies 4 cell and 6 cell 3dpo put back yesterday.
have been resting loads and  doing hypnosis. my ovaries are still bruised so won't know what my bidy's doing down there.
mandamae x


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

Good Luck to all that r testing this week 
i am   that u all get


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

AF has got heaveier  

but i rung the clinic and they said to keep using the pessaires and dont test till friday, its still possible
    
they said as i had 2 embryos put back it may be one of them not taking so    still hoping.

hi to all the new    
GL all  

pinkcarys, deliadoll lets hope were al having late implation bleeds or something


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good luck jess, keep   and rest my love!   Keep us posted!

Hi to all  x


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Jess, sending you hundreds of hugs.   I just hope you get the most amazing turn around.

I'm feeling wretched. I had the black smeggy blood last night and this morning then at 3.00 this afternoon it turned into bright red/orange bleeding. I'm devastated. The last way I wanted to find out was whilst I was at work by starting to bleed. I wanted to be with my husband so he could hold me as we waited for the test result. 

My veins are still big and veiny. Does anyone know anyone who's had bleeding followed by a BFP or is it really over? I'm wearing a pad and there's not enough blood for it to get on the pad yet which is a bit odd, and its a strange orange colour whereas my AF is usually black, brown and bright red. I really think I'm clutching at straws but can anyone offer me hope?

Tommorow will be 13 days past egg collection, and I was meant to be testing on Saturday. If I tested tommorow morning is the result likely to be accurate?

If I were to be pg, is the glass of red wine I'm drinking right now going to make any difference? I just want relax a bit tonight.

Love to you all
xxx


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi ladies, I posted a couple of weeks ago but I'm actually (finally) ready (well almost) to join the TWW board!  I'm having my EC on Friday, so I'm still a little bit off the tww lol 

Pinkcarys - wishing you luck and hoping that everything is going to be ok.  Don't worry about the wine, plenty of women drink before they realise they are pregnant (I know I did) and stop when they find out, a couple of glasses won't have done any harm and its better that you are relaxed.  Good luck. 

Jess - same to you, good luck - I saw one of those IVF programmes on Sky last year and a woman who had two embies put back had a period and was sure it was all over, then she did a test and was pregnant and I remember them saying that it was probably cos one of the embies hadn't stuck.  

Good luck to everyone testing soon too!

Ems


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks jakesmum thats reasuring feeling a bit   atm but trying to stay   
good luck with your EC on friday xx


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Try to stay positive and stay away from the pee sticks til Friday (wish I could take my own advice where pee sticks are concerned)!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

DH has hidden them


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

oh Pinkcarys and Jess    so sorry to hear you guys are going through this am    for you both 

Pink Carys I dont think the wine will make any difference as jakesmum says most people are still on alcohol benders at this point of a pregnancy. If it helps relax you id say its worth it. 

Jakesmum - welcome, good to have you aboard hon  

Love Hopeful

xx


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

morning ladies how is everyone feeling? hope all is ok with everyone.

well today i have actually been sick not sure if this is actually a sign or just me not feeling well. other syptoms include:
* bk ache at nite
* non stop weeing
* sore boobies (especially the nipple), and white milk ducts?
* always feeling tired
* cramps in tummy area now and again

it could just be my imagination or the cyclogest still, does anyone no when implantation should be expected to take place? and when sickness should kick in? im hoping its nothing else like a bug i caught 

Good luck to everyone on here i haven't done personals as i do struggle to keep up with everyone but i am thinking of each and every one of u and wishing u all the luck in the world.

Louise xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey louise i fill very sick this morning! since 5dpo i have been feeling sick, getting up 3times in the night and weeing, i also have abdo pains quite low like where my c section scar is does any one no if this is natural So i no how your feeling louise hun!


  

Hey hopful thank you hun you no wat for  

Jess hey lovely hows your bleeding?


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Did a pee stick today (13 days post ec). It was a BFN. The blood is still light and oragey rather than red but I assume its the cyclogest.

   

Does anyone know if I need to carry on the cyclogest pessaries or if I can assume its all over now? I know its crazy but I've still got that tiny bit of hope that it might be an implantation bleed and I'll do a pee stick on Saturday and get a BFP.   But I know in my head that its unlikely.

Sending love to Jess too.

xxx


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

morning ladies..

louise that sounds     GL & DK GL

pinkcarys i hope manged to relax a bit with some wine    
hun carry on the pessareis well im going on what i was told yesturday...even if bleeding carry on they said! till test day.

well still bleeding   in fact very heavy!! one of the most heavest periods ive ever had as noramlly im very light and 1 day or 2....its deff bright red...bad pain... 
kinda no its a BFN but still going wait till friday ..i never no   i dont want to test as i no i'll confirm a neg!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Pink so sorry your test come up  but its not over yet got another 3days yet so could change!     for you! x

Jess so sorry for the heavy bleed   its only one you lost and the other is tucked up in there nicley  Keep   hun ok!  x


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

DK - that sounds so positive lets hope urs is morning sicknes to fingers crossed for u hun  

pinkcarys - i would suggest u carry on with the cyclogest until OTD cos u never no wot the result could come up as, on my last cycle i was bleeding days before my OTD i kept doing tests which came bk as BFN or a faint positive, i rang clinic and they told me to carry on with the meds until i went for blood test and it came bk as a positive but sadly m/c. I dont wanna build ur hopes up but the test can change i never expected i would end up with a BFP (although didn't last long). Keep goign till test date and good luck hun 

Louise xx


----------



## cme (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I'm sending you all    and   . 

Pinkcarys - Sorry you had a BFN, but fingers crossed, you just never know.   

Jess - Sorry your bleeding has got heavier, but as others say hopefully   one of your embies is still safely tucked up. 

Welcome to Louise, Manadmae, Suzy, Kat -   Good luck over the next couple of weeks. I think the 2ww is harder than the preparation and stimulation as there's very little you can do but think.   

Louise - I'm not sure what your symptoms mean, hopefully its positive  . I had similar ones - sore back, sore ovaries, stomach cramps, being sick, mood swings for the first 6 days and now nothing (test due 5th Feb). I don't know what it means, trying not to think about it, however failing miserably. I try to remember what everyone says that no two people have the same symptoms and no symptoms doesn't mean it's failed. I just wish I could see what is happening inside. The waiting is definitely the hardest part so far. 

xxx CME


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

hiya ladies
just wondered if i could join have ET at 1030 tomorrow and will officially be on the 2ww
ist my first cycle of ivf
had 6 eggs
5 fertilised and having SET tomorrow (day 3)
not sure how i am going to cope with the 2ww so hope to get some support
love and good wishes to all you ladies here     
Sharon


----------



## cme (Jan 22, 2009)

Sharon - welcome   Good luck tomorrow   

xx CME


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello Lovely ladies  

Pinkcarys - i would def continue the cyclogest. Implantation can occur later in the 2 ww. Saturday is still a way away yet. Its not over til its over hon.   

Jess you too what a time your having    am sending you lots of    

DK - no worries chick  yours and louise symptoms sound similar 

Cme - im with you ! had lots of symptoms in first 6 days (think now was more after effect from EC) but now very little - makes you worry more eh   when you ve got pain you dont want it, when you havent you do ! The cyclogest is a smoke screen too eh !!!! 

Hello Sharon welcome and goodluck for ET - i recognise you as a Winterwonderbabe !



its a crazy time this wait but we will get through it and hopefully get our much d


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

posted without me finishing     

hello to jakesmum, Kat and Deliadoll - hope you are doing ok

Suzy and Madamae - sorry i forgot on my last post to welcome you  so  congrats for reaching this  and lots of luck  

well i am mostly knicer checking and symptom analysing ...........................what i was gonna say was that its a crazy time this wait but we will get to the end and hopefully    with our deserved BFP !  

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello ladies - can I join you?

I have just had my first IVF at Woking Nuffield. I had ET on Friday so have 9 days to test date on 6th February. I am lucky to have the whole 2ww off work so am relaxing at home. 

So far I feel quite chilled and relaxed but SS anything that happens to me! I've had...

AF style pains on and off since Sunday (not that many though)
Crazy dreams every night
Sore boobs
Pain in my bladder/urinary tract after peeing, plus getting up for a wee in the night which I never do usually
Bloating - though think this is cyclogest!
Queasy feeling - again think this is probably cyclogest

I hope you don't mind me crashing. Looking forward to chatter.

xxxx


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi and welcome to Emi-lou

u test the same day as me.

u have similar syptoms to me lets hope this is a sign of BFP to come!!

good luck and enjoy ir 2 wks of work im also staying at home all through the 2ww so plenty of rest, but must admite sometimes feel like test day is a lifetime away!!

Louise xx


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

hey louise, nice to meet you!

Wow same test day! Fingers crossed for both of us! 

Interesting on the symptoms, I hope they're good signs! How many embryos did you have?

X


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE TESTING 

Just thought i would pop in to say hi and hope u r all not going  on 2WW


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi emi lou

i had 2 embryos bk in a 3 cell and 4 cell both grade 2 it was a 2dt.

it is quite bizzare same testing date and syptoms. Alot of ladies are testing the same day as well must be good omen!!!

im in the chat room if ever ud like to join for a chat theres always someone in there its great!

Louise xx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi to everyone  hope all is going well.

As for me i have had my blood back from day 3 here goes

22\01\09
Thyroid  =  2.4miu/L
oestrodiol  =  228pmol\L
Prolactin  =  169miu\L
LH  =  5iu\L
FSH  =  5iu\L

so does anyone know what this means i got them today and the nurse said the doctor said no action to be taken.

The last lot i had were 27/06/08 and they were..

LH = 5iu/L
FSH = 4iu\L
Prolactin = 218iu\L

Any advis please .x.x.


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Joining everyone again in the 2ww with my 4th iui.  Sperm sample not great this time but I've been doing acupuncture so you never know.  Good luck to all those yet to test.


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi girls, sorry for lack of personals not been myself today.
Well I've not been up to much at all, big lie ins then on sofa watching tv and DH waiting on me hand and foot (when not at work).
Well today I was alright untill about 6pm tonight when my temp shot up (without testing at first) I started thinking I had flu like symptoms so I eventually tested my temp which was only 37.2 so no temp but my usual is about 36.2, also started feeling really nauseaus and couldn't eat even though really hungry.

Eventually I took paracetamol to try and lower my temp (which it hasn't). I started getting really negative so started watching ab fab which barley raised a smile from me! so I decided to look on google for temp rises at implantation and this is what i found:

http://www.amazingpregnancy.com/pregnancy-articles/372.html

I        it's right! What do you think? or am I reading it wrong? never felt like this befor on 1st TX.(I am exactly 6DPO)

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

OOOOO Good morning ladies!

Thank you for the link mandamae i have had 2 high temps now since 6dpo, so maybe that was my inplantion? o this is so exxciteing when are you testing? x x


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

hello ladies  

welcome to Emi Lou and Wizard   good luck girls     

Hello DK - you sound positive hon, good to hear 

Madamae - very interesing article, hopefully this means something for you and DK  

Pinkcarys and Jess - how are you going ?  thsi must be a nightmare of a time for you both am sending lots of sticky vibes to you both  

Joscrivs - sorry am rubbish and interpreting blood results - hope someone else can help - what did the clinic say and at what stage of TX are you at hon ?

Sharon - you ll be gowning up shortly for ET !  hope it goes smoothly for you

Hello to Ems and  cme how are you both ?

Louise - my bache has returned - am oddly excited by this    have been having twinges now and then too am really hoping it means something positive    

Hello to anyone ive missed too can only remember those on the reply page as is infront of me !!!!

ta ra for now 

Love Hopeful x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Morning hopfuly, feeling more positive today  feeling sick, but positive  How are you huni? x


----------



## cme (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, 


Mandamae - thanks for the link. I'm not sure what it means, but hopefully your temperature going up is a good sign.   

It sounds as though we've all got different symptoms. Fingers crossed    it's all positive for everyone. None of my symptoms have returned, although last night I slept really badly. Woke up at 3am and my mind was racing, usually that happens the day before AF, but    it's just bad night's sleep and nothing else. 

Sending you all    and     

xxx CME


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Cme


----------



## cme (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks DK. I've sent you 7 bubbles, hope that's right.  

xxx CME


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you cme


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, thats really interesting as I have a lot of the same symptoms:
boobs really sore and veiny - not very attractive lol! 
feeling a little bit queasy
twinges in my abdomen 
really poor sleep
keeping needing to pee

Could these just be side effects of cyclogest though?......

Wishing everyone lots of baby dust  

xxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Girls really need some advise......

I have had a very small amount of blood on the tissue paper     (only when i wipe it is pinkish - not bright red) 

Im on day 8 - do you think it could be implantation ? I have some right ovary and back pain too ? could it be onset of AF ?

am terrified this could be the beginning of the end   

any thoughts welcome ?

Love Hopeful x


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Ladies
Could I join your thread? I've just had ET and have 2 precious embies on board and my official test date is Feb 14th! Hoping for the best valentines present ever!

Lindsay x


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello Girls, thanks so much for your replies, I test on 6th feb.

I had a weired night last night, I went to bed late about 01:30 and slept ok till 5 am when i woke up feeling hot and so chucked the quilt off me, then 5 mins later i was freezing so put th quilt back on ,  then on and off again about 5/6 times. I then got up to go to toilet (which I never normally do especialy as only went to bed at 01:30). When i got back to bed DH woke up (he's a light sleeper and knows if sleeping was an olimpic sport I'd win it ) to ask what was wrong and I felt really nauseus so he got me some water which helped a bit. I then did my hypnosis whick i drifted in and out of. anyway I didn't get settled again till 8am.

Now I feel normal again what is going on? implantation i         

mandamae x


----------



## cme (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi 

Hopeful - Ohhh. Lots and lots of     
Not having been through this before I don't know what to advise, however I would have thought if it's a small amount of blood when you wipe it might not be linked to the implantation. Have you scratched yourself maybe? The pain in your ovary and back might be due to the healing of the ovaries from the stimming maybe? OR it could be a positive sign of implantation, let's hope so.    

xxx CME


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Girlies!

Hopeful - Spotting on day 8 could very well be implantation! Best of luck!  

Lindsay - Welcome! BFP on Valentines Day would be fantastic! Hope those embies stick like glue! Good Luck  

Hello to everybody else, hope your all staying reasonably sane! Well I've got 8 days to go until I test and I'm dreading it, although it is on the day of my sisters hen party so if I get a BFN at least I can get nice and drunk   ! I've also worked out that if I get a BFN and do another cycle next month my test day will be the day of the wedding   and I'm maid of honour! Remind you of Friends anyone?! Well I just better hope that I get my BFP this cycle!

Love Claire
x


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello ladies!

Everyone seems to be SS nicely!

I am one of the many 6th feb testers and have also been having bad trouble sleeping. Keep waking up, hot the cold, crazy vivid dreams, uncomfy... Driving me nuts. Can sleep ok after about 5am though. Must be the cyclogest?? 

I also think the bleed may be implantation - hope so anyway!

I'm soooooooooo tired today. I went out to acupuncture then to the shop for an hour and am now done in! DH getting tea on the way home. Phew! 

Only 8 sleeps until test! Anyone doing it early?
X


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Emi-Lou T said:


> Only 8 sleeps until test! Anyone doing it early?


I'm definately not doing it early! I don't even want to do it on the test day! I'm so afriad of getting yet another BFN  I think I would lose hope if I did it early and got a BFN. Interested in what other people are going to do though!

What does SS mean?

x


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello girls

well I have been doing a mllion and one searches on implantation bleeds and pain - but really you just dont know do you. So have stopped researching and am just trying to relax. Im not going to know until AF arrives or test. I rang the clinic in case they thought i ought to increase progesterone support - but they dont feel i need to. The nurse was lovely and stayed on the phone with me as i talked about all the what ifs ! ovbiously she was unable to committ ether way and just repeated that everyone is different - it was just nce to talk with someone there. I think we have been very lucky to get to this point with out any hic ups really. lots of people dont make it this far and so just have to be grateful for that and pray for things working out ok. Which of course they will be one way or the other.

Thanks for your support ladies as always and will keep you posted - the bleed seems to have gone as quick as it came so am hoping it stays that way  

Hope you are all ok, will post tomorrow with personals when feeling a bit better 

thanks again 

Love Hopeful xx

PS I was sure i would nt test early but with current situ am thinking of it if i get to Monday


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

hi ladies
im officially PUPO
i have an 8 cell top grade embie back home and 3 top grade frosties
not sure how i feel its still a bit unreal 
hows all you other ladies in waiting


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

Emi-Lou T said:


> Only 8 sleeps until test! Anyone doing it early?
> X


i am def not testing early i did last cycle, and im afraid of getting a bfn. PLus dh has hid my tests so i dont no where they are so i have no choice but to wait till 6th feb!!!

Hopeful -   that u have had implantation bleed. good luck for testing hun, hopefully we both get our BFP!!

hope everone else is doing ok good luck to everyone wot ever stage ur at   

Louise xx


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Louise
I've just seen your wedding day on your profile. We got married on the same day! Just thought I'd say that! xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

I cracked today lol 5days early, got a faint line on test so   its a good sign and not evap lines.....

How is everyone this evening? x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

hi everyone...dk..    you cracked  
i hope you get your bfp      well you did say feb was your month 
i think you should do another 1 in the morning 

well im in my 2ww on day 20....8 days till testing   not sure how i feel really 
im on letrozole girls 10mg...and i feel differant to last month   last month i had sore boobs big time and i dont have it at all this month..
maybe i just had to get it in to my systerm


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Evening ladies, just a quick upcate from me: well i feel a lot better today only got lower back pain as with AF. am knicker checking but feeling confident    

hopeful: it's probably implantation bleed     

Lindsay & Sharbara welcome to the tww  

DK wow you naughty girl    i hope it stays and gets stronger    

I'm also definatly not testing early as to scared it'll be a bfn. well thats enough of that must be positive        

mandamae xx

Goodluck to those who I've missed


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey all

DK - lets hope that line gets stronger and stronger!!! 

Ok so no one is testing early... I am the most impatient person I know, but I have been super chilled our since ET 1 week ago. Now I can't sleep (anyone else on IVF have this?) and I keep thinking I might test Monday - 10 days past ET. If I see a teeny weeny line it will make me so happy and PMA filled until official test day. If I don't see BFP will I be scared? Or will I think it's too early. Christ knows but I am starting to go mental here! 

I thought I had this 2ww nailed... but now I feel like I may go nuts!! 

xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Morning ladies

Cu, Mandamae, emi-lou lol thanks ladies but i not getting excited the tests this am are neg  so am not sure whats going on! Might ring my nurse later! x

How is everyone this am? x x


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

its a head mash DK eh   

more bleeding this morning for me - red and onto the pantyliner. wish it was closer to test date so we could know one way or the other. Its not looking good.

will catch up later x


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Dk & Hopeful -   - hoping that these are just set backs for you. Sending PMA your way. 

xxx


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

just to let everyone know its a


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Jess

So sorry for your BFN. Me too boo hoo.

Next time for both of us.

Sending you a big huugs
delia doll


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

so so sorry Jess and DeliaD take care of yourselves    .

Love Hopeful x


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

morning ladies

jess im so sorry hun 

dk hope the otd comes bk as a bfp keep chin up hun 

hopeful hoping its implantation bleed and  u get bfp on otd 

as for me well i have just been sick again, i was sick wednesday but yesterday was just feeling nausea so dont quite no wots goign on with my body wish i could see inside!! only a wk to go now really want it to come quickly so can get it over with although i am nervous and scared of getting a bfn.

   to everyone take care ladies

Louise xx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Thought I would join the BFN list. 
I tested today, 14 days past EC, 11 days past ET
A total BFN
I didn't think I would be sad but I am so sad
I just want to get started again straight away
How soon can I start again?


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Afternoon ladies,

Jess, Delia doll and Jennie am am so sorry to read your news    

DK and hopeful sending you positive vibes    

I just feel normal again now   I haven't been out the house since ET and back at work sun on the night shift so I better start getting with it now after a week off! So I am going to my sisters tonight as she has a girls night every friday at her house and may just take my mind off this 2ww.

Manda mae xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi girls

Just wanted to join you as I am officially on my 2WW as of this morning, not sure what to discuss here but i assume its twinges and symptoms? 

Züri


----------



## cme (Jan 22, 2009)

Jess, DeliaD, Jennie - I'm so so sorry    . Take care of yourselves. 

      to everyone. 

xxx CME


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi can i join you on here i had FET on the 28th January and my official test day is 12th Febuary so quite a long wait ..This is my third FET so hoping for 3rd time lucky they are treating me with steroids this time as they think i may have immune issues.Would love to hear from people,

I am getting very crampy pains today does anyone know when i can expect implantation if i had a 2  day transfer they were both 4 cell embryos.

kerry


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

ladies... Sorry to hear some BFN news on here today. Hoping they may just be shy BFP for you...

Well I caved and bought some first response tests. Not sure I'll do them but I feel better for having them in. Odd I know.

Hi to new ladies! Good luck with the start of your wait.

X


----------



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello, I've not posted much on here but just wanted to let you know it's a BFN!!! I have just done a HPT, my test date is tomorrow but as my clinic isn't open I'm waiting 'til Monday. I wish I didn't have to go in, I know what the answer will be!!! It's so unfair isn't it ladies, I was sooo positive this time. Had sore boobs, twinges and not much achiness so didn't feel like AF was on it's way. No bleeding yet, but it will come, the test was one that showed results up to 4 days before, so not likely to be wrong!

I am sorry to hear about other BFN's, I know how you feel. I was so sure I was pregnant that I did the test in secret and wanted to surprise my husband!! So one failed ICSI and now one failed FET. Both with excellent quality embryos, I just don't understand, I am meant to be the one without any problems. My husband has poor morphology, I just don't know what went wrong, wish they could see what goes on inside you!!

Sending loads of love to every-one on this journey!! Our time WILL come. 

Sorry to ramble, but only did the test about 10 mins ago.


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello

Honeypieface - im so so sorry hon. There seems to be no rhyme or reason in all of this and at these times its hard for things to make sense. Look after yourselves  

Jen - is it an early test for you - 11dpt ? normally test on 14dpt and each day can make a difference.

Welcome to the new girls this journey is a tough one made easier with FF - be prepared to live on this site !

louise and DK - your symptoms sound positive  

Thanks for your well wishes girls - the bleeding continues and its red.    the worst bit is that i still have a week to test and so it will be agony - its like kowing its a BFN and having to go through the motions of having it confirmed.

Hello to all the '2ww ers' 

ta ra for now

Love Hopeful x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Jess* ~ so sorry hun.....sending healing hugs your way 

*Deliaoll* ~ sorry to see you news too.....many hugs 

*Honeypieface* ~  take care of yourself xx

*Jennie* ~  you might be a wee bit early hun.....will you test again?

*Pinkcarys* ~ how are you getting on?

Hi *Bugsy, Cme, Kat, Laks, Mandamae, SHARBARA, Emi-Lou T, Wizard, Lindsay, Clomid User, Züri, Kerry* ~ welcome to the thread everyone......fab to have lots of new 2wwers on here. Much luck to you all       

Hi *Hopeful, Dona, ClaireyFairy, Aly, Louise and Suzy* ~ hope you are all ok 

*DK* ~ sounding good hun although i should be sending the  

*Joscrivs* ~ have you tried asking on Peer Support hun? 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you for all your kind words and wishes
This cycle is definitely over for me
AF has arrived strong and heavy
Time to grieve and then move forward to the next try


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

hi everyone 

i am on day 9 of  2 ww I had two lovely grade 2 8 cell embies otd 7th feb .

Hopeful  sorry hun to hear your bleeding life is so unfair sometimes .  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jenny   Be kind to yourself hun.....really really sorry xxx

Hi Jaime ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi well I'm a bit confused I think I might be PG but I'm not sure.... I did a test yesterday (8 days post ET) yes I know I'm very bad but couldnt wait any longer lol!, and I got two lines (one faint however) !!!! Do you think I am pregnant or do you think its maybe just the after effects of the ovitrelle injection that I took on Saturday 17th January? I just cant get excited until I know for sure!

Hope you are all ok  
Aly xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Is the ovitrelle injection a HCG injection? I'd not test early because of the risk of a false positive from the HCG trigger


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Morning 

well its over for us AF in full flow this morning with clots. We are devestated but also relieved, given the last couple of days that we can work towards geting some normality back in our lives. Will have to continue the cyclogest until next friday which is a bit of a head mash. The test too as a last formality. 

Sorry no personals - will come back at later point for them

Thanks for all your support ladies.

Love Hopeful x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hopful                       Thinking of you! x x


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Hopeful  so sorry babe thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cme (Jan 22, 2009)

Morning, 

Hopeful - I' so so sorry.   

Jennie - my thoughts are with you also.   

Honeypieface - so sorry.   

Jess, DeliaD - how are you? Sending you healing   

Mandame, Zuri, Emi-Lou, Aly, 

Kerry1 - welcome. Fingers crossed it all goes well for you.    

DK - how are you?  

To everyone else     . Sorry I haven't been able to recognise you all personally, the threads so long that I can't see everyone's names, but did want to you to know that I'm thinking of you and sending everyone, whatever stage they're at    

I'm feeling very down this morning. I have no symptoms at all, I know I shouldn't complain, but its day 11 after ET so 6 days till I test and I thought I'd be feeling something. Now I'm worried it's failed. This shows how silly I'm being.   I was told that if you're pg you don't lose any hair so I've been looking at my hairbrush everyday to see if there's any hair on it. The first 8-9 days I told myself that implantation hasn't happened so of course I would naturally lose several hairs each day. Yesterday I ran my fingers through my hair and 2 hairs came out, this morning the same thing happened so now I'm sure I'm not pg. Stupid I know   , but I can't help thinking that it's failed. 

xxx CME


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hopeful - so so sorry... you sound positive though, which is good. xxxxx

CME - my hair still fell out when I was pg. I really wouldn't analyse things so minutely - try and relax. Just think of the women who don't realise they're pg for months - they don't have any symptoms either. Some people don't get implantation bleeds, some don't get cramps and some don't get morning sickness.

Try and think positive. Who knows what's happening in there! 
xxxx


----------



## cme (Jan 22, 2009)

Emi-Lou - Thanks. You're right we have absolutely no idea what's happening inside.Maybe no symptoms is a good sign.    I know I'm being   , it's the not knowing that's making me so  . I will try to stay   

Take care

xxx CME


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hopeful -     I'm so sorry for you and DH   

Jennie, Jess & deliad, hope you and your DH's are     ing lot's  time is a great healer 

Honeypieface       I'm also so sorry for you and DH   

Kerry1,Aly,Zuri, Emi-Lou,lindsay, sharbara and the rest of you on 2WW How are you all? how is your mind? i'm a bit   but still positive                            for all of us 

DK , did you speak with your nurse?

Lizzie thanks for the welcome 

mandamae xx


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi to all

had et this am with 2 4 cell embryos put back, test date will be friday the 13!!  hope its lucky for me

hope those of u who have had bfns are finding consolation in ure partners arms, and to those of u with bfps congratulations!!

love and luck to all

lindsay


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hey guys  

thank you all for the suport and hugs  

after a rough day yest with my bad news feeling a bit better today...still gutted but even more gutten as no embies were frozen so no more goes..

the natural way now   not that we'll have much luck other wise i wouldnt be going thro all this... 

love to all    

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi I'm a bit confused. I have had a little bit of red spotting although had a   so I'm a bit confused. No bleeding since.  

I tried to phone the clinic but there is no answer, I'll just have to wait until Monday now and hope I get no more bleeding...... 

Aly xx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

hI HOPE EVERYONE IS OK TODAY i AM GETTING TERRIBLE CRAMPS BUT NO PREG SYMPTOMS SO DONT KNOW WHATS GOING ON HOW IS EVERYONE ELSE

KERRY


----------



## kim78 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello ladies, well I am one week into the dreaded 2ww, and I have absolutely no idea what to expect, I am positive one minute negative, emotional and crying the next, this is like the final kick in the teeth after everything we have had to go through just to get through the drugs and scans and operations now to make us wait 2 weeks seems so cruel.  The thought of actually doing the test makes feel totally sick to my stomach.  Sorry I know I am ranting and not being very positive but the one thing is all you ladies know exctly what I am talking about.

Well for everyone due to test all the best to you and I am keeping my fingers crossed for everyone of you that it will be positive, and for all the ladies that have got the BFN I am so sorry and I hope that it will work next time for you. 

For me well I just got to try and get through the next week as best I can, and try and stop analysing every little pain and feeling I get...  Oh its fun being a women eh....  One thing for sure is I won't be testing early, after the nurse told me I could get a false positive cause of the drugs that would be awful, so the 10th February it is.

Take care everyone xx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

kim
i am exactly the same as you
is it your first cycle?
it is mine...im up one min down the next
im testing on 13th feb
im alread on knicker watch lol expecting to see blood etc
someone shoot me


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

hi girls just found this interesting link

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/chart_specific_symptom.php?symptomid=83

so those of you who are as obsessed as me for symtom checking it's great 

mandamae xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi to all

madamae thanks for the links, will look now every time i get one  
sharbara  you test the same  day as me so i will symptom check with u 

kim heres hoping for a bfp
kerry fingers crossed for the cramps as a good sign
jessefiveash  hope u are better today and give urself time 

love and luck to all

lindsay


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi everyone

I'm really sorry for not naming everyone personally but big     to all those with negative tests and lots of     to those still waiting.

I'm only day 2 post transfer and already it feels like forever! I don't know how I'm going to manage this 2 weeks. I love gardening but DH (and my Mum) have banned me from doing any digging or heavy work  . I'm use to being very independent and struggle greatly with haveng to take things easy! I know I need to but at least gardening would take my mind off things! I'm left with  putting seeds in while thinking of my little seeds and hoping they're still growing the way they should!

I keep talking to them and make DH talk to them too (am I just  )! Just trying to keep the PMA going. I feel as if I should know they are there but of course don't - very bizarre and difficult to explain!

Do you think creme eggs are ok to eat? I love them and love it when they come out months before easter ( have to hide them from DH though otherwise he tells me off!). I bought some today then afterwards thought 'is it ok to eat them?'

We went out for dinner last night and I couldn't have the dish I wanted because it was seafood - these diet restrictions are going to take some getting used to! - not that I'm complaining  

Anyway enough rambling from me I hope everyone is ok really big   to everyone on this dreadful 2ww,
Love,
Lindsay x


----------



## kim78 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Sharbara yeah this is my first time, I dont know if thats good or bad..  Good luck to you for the  13th, the worse thing is even if we get BFP we will be knicker checking till at least week 13.. god I really am cheerful tonight sorry, hope you have a good weekend. 

Lindsayhelen don't worry about the odd creme egg its a treat that will make you happy which will turn into good feeling for your little embroys, I definately agree with you DH and mum gardening is definately not a good idea not only for heavy digging but it is freezing out there you must be a really keen gardner... if you have any tips for bad weedy grass would love to hear them.....  And don't worry I talk to my belly all the time when I first wake up before I go to bed and during the day.... 

Thanks for the link mandamae you know us all too well..

Good luck Chip1 for your test date too and everyone else, xxx


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Sorry been away from boards for a few days so just been reading all the posts, Deliadoll, Pinkcarys, Jessfivefish, hopeful07, jennie and honeypieface I' am so, so sorry.  There's nothing to say, I know how devestating it is and no words can make you feel any better, but I am sorry. 

I had my EC on Friday, was a little gutted as this is my first cycle that isn't eggshare and I got less than my last two cycles.  I got 10 eggs, which although is a good number, was less than before so I couldn't help being disappointed.  Luckily 9 fertalised and I called the clinic today who said that they should be between 2 and 4 cells today adn all 9 are 4 cells grade 1 so I'm feeling much more positive.  I'm booked in for ET tomorrow, but they said it will be likely that they will call me tomorrow am to say that I should go in on Wednesday for a blast transfer.  I'm hoping for a blast transfer but will have to wait and see. 

Good luck to all those on the tww - will be joining you properly either tomorrow or Wednesday!

Ems


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Jakes mum - really 10 eggs is fantastic and healthy! My consultant doesn't like to get more than between 10-12 he believed quality is better, I got 9 and was over joyed as was originally told I'd be lucky to get 5. Only 7 of them were mature and 6 fertilized and am still happy. Your 10 sound already like they are good quality which could prove more that it's quality of quantity

Good luck


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Zuri, am feeling positive again now - I seem to swing from positive happy thoughts to despair, sometimes several times in teh same day   I can't wait to get tomorrow over with so I know whehter I'm having a 3 day or 5 day transfer.  Congrats on your fertalizations - have you had your transfer yet?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

jakesmum - yes had day 2 transfer on friday - I am in switzerland and their laws only allow day 2 transfer and freezing only before they have split into any cells

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Good luck to you too!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies how are we all??

Well my af is due to show her ugly face tomorow  normally my temp would dip today ready for her tomorow but it has rose? so not sure wats going on Otd tues! 

whats everyone up to this sunday? x


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello ladies,
I wasn't very positive this morning  but after  2 hot flashes i am now positive again       

Well I am back to work tonight. At least it's the night as it will hopefully be empty by 2-3am (I work in children's A&E) and i can have rest  Am actually looking forward to getting back to some normality 
Am hoping it will keep snowing too! I LOVE SNOW!   

mandamae xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Hopeful* ~ thinking of you hun....many hugs 

*Jess* 

Hi *Lindsay* ~ welcome to the thread....hope Friday the 13th is a lucky day for you  

Hi *Kim* ~ welcome to you too.....hope the next week flies by. Lots of luck  

*Aly* ~ how are you doing.....i'm sure you'll be able to confirm that BFP tomorrow  Some spotting is fairly common hun....take care 

*Kerry* ~ cramps are pretty common too hun....they can be a symptom of early pg as well as AF  

*Ems* ~ good luck for ET....fingers crossed for blasts  

*DK* ~ hope AF stays away....not long to go  

*Bunagirl and Honeypieface*        for tomorrow 

Hello to everyone else....hope you are all having a good weekend. I've eaten way too much and i'm chilling out watching the ice skating 

Take care all,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey girls 

Lizzy thank you for your message   please can you hang off updating me on the list until 6th of feb - i know it would need to be a miracle to be anything other than a BFN but in my head i would feel better if update was done after 6th Feb - hope thats ok. 

DK - hope your ok now - dizzyness could be a good sign  

Madamae - hope your shift goes quickly and you get your snow 

Lindsay and Kim  - welcome to the crazy 2ww   goodluck girls

Kerry - I agree with Lizzy cramos can also occur around implantation

Aly hope that BFP stays for you     how lovely it must be to get two lines - your clinic will be able to reassure 
you hon.

Good luck to the testers and those waiting transfers      

sharbara - knicker checking is a head mash i know !

Jess hope your ok lovey - its such a dreadful time i know, though i do really believe we will all get our BFP  

My bleeding continues heavy and with clots. we know in our hearts that its over but need to get to the test date to completely accept it.

thanks for all the lovely messages your so sweet 

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

okay I'm at work so must be quick.

I am feeling really negative now      why? why? why? i just can't lift it, please help!

mandamae xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Mandamae 

Here's lots of love, hugs and positive vibes for you       

Hope you have a better day 

Hopeful ~ everything crossed for you too.....i'll leave the list until test day. Take care hun  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning ladies, well what a day a, nice white blanket out there! Jack loves it though! His nursery is closed! 

Af due her face today and as of yet not here but my temp has dropped so not good  She will be coming sorry to say ladies  Tomorow or this evening!  x x


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

DK - big   and hope she doesn't  

Mandamae - hope you are having a better day and get lots of sleep x

My (.)(.) are still incredibly tender and I'm not sure if they should be. I'm only on day 4 past ET and usually get really tender (.)(.) before AF. I really hope that's not why   
Can anybody relate to this?

Slightly worried,
Lindsay x


----------



## colly74 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi
This is my 3 rd ICSI test date for me is 9th feb
Thanks


----------



## melbo (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Girls

I thought i was coping but not so!! OTD is friday 6th and have had some brown spotting and AF type pains over the last couple of days.  I am spending far to much time just thinking about it but now it is snowing out and i didn't make it to work there is not much else to occupy my mind.  
I know there are plenty of you going through the same so i hope i can offer you some support back. 
lots of love
melbo xxx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

i feel exactly same lindsay
had ET on thurs and boobies killing also feel huge
i have a massive spot on me bum  and its all kinda pmt feelings
i have period type pain as well so not at all hopeful
anyway hugs to all


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi everyone, Melbo try and stay positive no clear signs of AF yet so that's good news!  I know what you mean about too much time to think, I've been made redundant and found this cycle hell as not been at work whcih took my mind of things last time. 

I'm in a complete panic about the snow.  We were supposed to have our transfer today but the clinic called and said to go for blast - it was just as well as there is no way we would have got there today there are no trains and the snow is over a foot deep here.  Hubbie had to dig the car out to get bread and gave up in the end!  I'm now booked in for Wednesday for ET but in a complete panic that we won't be able to get there.  So much for staying stress free!!!!!!!!!  

Please pray for sunshine for me!

On a brighter note my embies are doing well - we have 9 and apparently they should be between 5 and 8 cells today.  They were as follows: -

1 x 9 cell (grade 1)
5 x 8 cell (grade 1 and 2)
2 x 6 cell (grade 2) 
1 x 4 cell (grade 1-2)

Does anyone know if there is massive difference between grade 1 and grade 2?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174136.0


----------

